# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  распиновка патч панелей

## hunter-adm

Народ, поделитесь опытом распиновки патч панелей плз!
У меня есть 25-и парник и два офиса, необходимо расшить две патч панели (по одной в каждом офисе) этим кабелем. кабель имеет по паре жил одного цвета, т.е. если я буду расшивать "обычным" способом, то мне придется бегать каждую розетку с тестером переделывать, т.к. угадать нереально какую из двух одинаковых жил в какой пин ты воткнул!

----------


## Вольтрон

Кабель у Вас видимо....непонятный, в нормальном кабеле все должно четко идентифицироваться. Руководство по установке патч-панели, посмотрите может чем поможет.

----------


## this

понимаю из высказанного - кабель телефонный, 25 пар. проблемы большой нет, расшиваешь все что можно идентифицировать, но если мне не изменет память то там полоски идут, в них различие. так и определяешь.

----------

